# Pontiac Dealer Wants to Buy Brand, GM Not Interested



## Administrator (Mar 14, 2008)

Jim Waldron, the owner of a Pontiac dealership in Michigan has revealed that he and a group of investors submitted an offer to buy the scheduled-for-termination Pontiac brand from GM. Waldron made the announcement on ABC's local WJRT station and said that he expects to hear back from the company this week.

GM representatives, including Communications VP Tom Pyden, have said that the brand is not for sale and that as a part of the company's new Viability Plan submitted to the U.S. government, Pontiac must be phased-out.

Waldron said that it is possible the communications team does not know of the offer.

As the terms of the offer (and, therefore, the price) are private, it is not clear if the offer is reasonable one. Waldron did say that if the offer is accepted his team would look into purchasing vacant plants and hiring a workforce to start manufacturing Pontiacs.

More: *Pontiac Dealer Wants to Buy Brand, GM Not Interested* on AutoGuide.com


----------



## UdnUdnGTO (Jan 30, 2006)

Interesting! In light of some of the reports on the "strong arm" tactics used by members of the administration with investors at Chrysler, I wonder if the muscle car genre may have been something the government did not want and may have force GM as a part of reorganization. It will be interesting how the Camero does in the future.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Now is Jim Wangers chance to own the company he helped make.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Umm....wouldn't selling the brand for income make more sense than just phasing it out with NO income ?? What the hell is GM thinking ?? Do they harbor hopes to resurrect it some day or just have their greedy sights on licensing reproduction parts for a fee ? The whole corporation seems to be so screwed up that they keep losing more of my respect and hope all the time.
I was actually surprised when they finally started production of the new Camaro. They screwed with the public for so many years that I didn't really expect them to build it. If, as some people speculate, the government dictates what cars survive, the performance models of the Camaro will come to a screeching halt.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Keep in mind the FEDs are running GM. GM don't dare make a move without permission from the car czar. Heads will roll.

I agree with the Camaro release, GM blew their wad in advertising on this car. The car debuting now seems poorly planned even though GM didn't know back then they would be in dire straights for their unveiling at this time. Had they built this car last year, or even the year before instead of fore playing everyone they may have seen a nicer return. I don't see this car going past this year, (IF the Feds have anything to do with it, and they DO.) 

The Challenger at least enjoyed some pomp and circumstance before Chrysler's dilemma. Camaro will be released and killed all at the same time? We shall see.


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

Saturn dealers were offered the chance to buy. This was a no turn aroundf decision regardless how logical the offer is.


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

GTO JUDGE said:


> Keep in mind the FEDs are running GM. GM don't dare make a move without permission from the car czar. Heads will roll.
> 
> I agree with the Camaro release, GM blew their wad in advertising on this car. The car debuting now seems poorly planned even though GM didn't know back then they would be in dire straights for their unveiling at this time. Had they built this car last year, or even the year before instead of fore playing everyone they may have seen a nicer return. I don't see this car going past this year, (IF the Feds have anything to do with it, and they DO.)
> 
> The Challenger at least enjoyed some pomp and circumstance before Chrysler's dilemma. Camaro will be released and killed all at the same time? We shall see.



OK, guys, here's the solution. If someone makes a viable offer for the Pontiac brand, and that is no small commitment when it comes to mass-producing automobiles, I'm up for a few shares. How about you guys? It's better than having Obama and his crew decide which kind of cars we can buy or that we have to all ride around in Prius-type cars. I know GM probably blew it, but this is an American icon. If we don't do something, we'll end up buying cars from China. Regards, Paul.


----------



## REX (Jan 21, 2009)

ppurfield001 said:


> OK, guys, here's the solution. If someone makes a viable offer for the Pontiac brand, and that is no small commitment when it comes to mass-producing automobiles, I'm up for a few shares. How about you guys? It's better than having Obama and his crew decide which kind of cars we can buy or that we have to all ride around in Prius-type cars. I know GM probably blew it, but this is an American icon. If we don't do something, we'll end up buying cars from China. Regards, Paul.


I'm in, and if they will produce a car as nice as the new GTO, I'll buy a car from them too!


----------

